# ES-01 speed controller trouble



## goatmonkey (Sep 26, 2004)

hey all, i'm kind of new to the whole RC thing so i hope someone will answer my dumb newbie question here.

i'm trying to get an ES-01 speed controller to work with my radio receiver. the problem is that the ES-01 will start driving the motor full tilt as soon as i plug its battery lead in. don't have to even connect it to the receiver. shows lots of initiative but somehow i just don't appreciate it as much as maybe i should.

do i have a bum speed controller or am i doing something really stupid? going to go open up the es-01 now to check if something's obviously wrong on the inside. thanks in advance.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

If it is new equipment, opening the case will void any warranty. 
Sounds like something is either setup wrong or your ESC is not happy
and might have a problem.
Unless you have a degree or experience with small integrated circuits there is probably little you would benefit by opening the ESC case.

Download and read the manual or read the manual that came with the ES01 ESC (Electronic Speed Control) to see if it can help.

You should connect the ESC to the receiver before you connect power to the unit.
The ESC should have an on-off switch that then controls system power if it works like most other car ESCs.
It is possible that the ESC could be damaged by applying power without having the receiver connection connected...don't know for certain.

RAFster


----------



## goatmonkey (Sep 26, 2004)

i got this thing used. a local hobby store sells them cheap after pulling apart old RC cars. i tried looking for a data sheet or manual online but no dice. anyone know where i can get it?

it does have an on-off switch but it does nothing.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

goatmonkey: I don't recommend using ans ES-o1 in a 1/18 scale car. Most 1/18 stock motors are too much for it. Might be just the ticket for miniZs though.
Does the motor continue to run even after you turn on your transmitter? Can you turn the steering servo? (With your transmitter) How about if you try reverse?


If we can't solve your problem, maybe this link may help:
http://www.airtronics.net/company_information.htm

:thumbsup:


----------



## goatmonkey (Sep 26, 2004)

actually it's not a 1/18th car, it's a 1/25th TANK. i'm rigging up academy's panther G motorised kit for radio control. also planning on setting up a motor to turn the turret and fire the cannon. so i don't actually know what kind of motors they are but considering that they move treads even through a gear box i'd say they take their share of punishment.

i took the amp apart thinking there was some problem with insulation, seems alright to me. except now every time i hook it up and get it to run for more than a few seconds, the ES01 starts to smoke. the amp starts driving wether the transmitter is on just from me plugging it in to some power. i did actually get it to respond a bit to the receiver by turning a pot or choke i found inside the ES01 but it never did stop or reverse direction, it just slowed down when i tilted the joystick.

i think i'll take the low-tech approach and just get some mechanical speed controllers. if THOSE start smoking i can just say the tank brewed up. thanks for the help though.  if anyone has any suggestions let me know!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

*OH NO! He let the smoke out!*


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

A tank sounds like a cool project! I'd think you'd almost need to run two ESC's, one on each channel, or like you said 2 mechanical speedos one on each track's motor. Ill bet it would still take a while to get used to driving the beast. I drove one a long time ago that used a two stick radio. To go fast in a straight line forward, you pushed both joysticks forward. To turn, you just kind of let off alittle on the side you wanted it to turn towards. It was tough, but it would do 360's real well!


----------



## goatmonkey (Sep 26, 2004)

that was how my original design went. i rigged up a normal 1/35 t34-85 model with two modified servos (speed control instead of position control) for the tread. so one joystick one side and the other joystick th eother side. the problem with that is that one of the joysticks is the throttle so it stays and doens't travel as much as the one that returns. steering it isn't a problem though.

then i found this panther and figured it'd be easier. oh boy... i'm thinking of setting up the steering with one axis of the joystick working back/forward and tilting it sideways cuts off power to one of the motors or reverses the power on that side. just cutting it would be easier but then you couldn't do true 360's and i believe the real panthers could throw one side in reverse while working the other one forward unlike something like a sherman.


----------

